# New Archery Coaches Organization Formed



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

The Archery Coaches Guild has been formed to serve the needs of archery coaches at all levels wherever they may be in the world. The organization centers on its website www.archerycoachesguild.org and membership is free during the initial phase. The organization is being built with input from archery coaches., so the ACG Steering Committee asks that you fill out a questionnaire when you join to provide the necessary direction. Your participation will ensure that the organization has the best chance to realize its potential. If you join or send an email to [email protected], you will receive emails updating the construction progress as they “Build the Guild”. (Email addresses will be used for no other purpose.)

The Mission of the Archery Coaches Guild is: “... to support archery coaches at all levels by providing forums, information, discussions, conferences, connections to other coaches and any other service that will advance the coaching of archery.”

For more information, go to www.archerycoachesguild.org or send an email to [email protected].


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

*The Archery Coaches Guild is proud to present our growing Board of Governors.*

The Archery Coaches Guild would like to present our growing Board of Governors.
See the coaches who are already on board to help build the guild at: http://www.archerycoachesguild.net/#!meet-the-board-of-governors/c1khv

While you are there don't forget to fill out the questionnaire to help us understand what coaches need and want.

We have heard from many of you already and we are listening.

Let's "Build the Guild" together!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Money sent. I'm on board. Our JOAD this year has grown tremendously and we have not even publicized it. There is a large market and a lot of kids.:thumbs_up


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I am in Ireland and have signed up, hope you can help me out?


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

Irish Sitka said:


> I am in Ireland and have signed up, hope you can help me out?


Our mission is to bring together coaches to help each other. We are just getting started so please keep an eye on
the website as it evolves. Please fill out the survey to help us understand what you need and want from the guild.
If you have more information to share we encourage you to send us an email via the "Contact Us" link.


----------



## bcucharternet (Aug 13, 2012)

*Shooting Question*

I am a serious target archer who moved and has been out of archery for 5 years. At my last major competition I won the Indiana state with a 300 and 45 spots I shoot compound freestyle limited and have a question. I am working hard trying to get my form back but there are no good finger shooters where I am to watch me. What causes a high left arrow say 10-11 o'clock in the 4 or even 3 ring. Never had this problem before.

Thank you


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

bcucharternet said:


> I am a serious target archer who moved and has been out of archery for 5 years. At my last major competition I won the Indiana state with a 300 and 45 spots I shoot compound freestyle limited and have a question. I am working hard trying to get my form back but there are no good finger shooters where I am to watch me. What causes a high left arrow say 10-11 o'clock in the 4 or even 3 ring. Never had this problem before.
> 
> Thank you


Wrong forum, son. Try posting in the Finger Shooting forum.


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

bcucharternet said:


> I am a serious target archer who moved and has been out of archery for 5 years. At my last major competition I won the Indiana state with a 300 and 45 spots I shoot compound freestyle limited and have a question. I am working hard trying to get my form back but there are no good finger shooters where I am to watch me. What causes a high left arrow say 10-11 o'clock in the 4 or even 3 ring. Never had this problem before.
> 
> Thank you


Go to the ACG web page at http://www.archerycoachesguild.net/ and navigate to the "Ask the Coaches" section
where you will find an answer to your question with some ideas about what is causing your difficulties.


----------

